# angle head



## killerjune (Jun 18, 2011)

what are the best angle head ?


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

I have TapeTech and TapePro.....both brands work great.....but I would love to try NorthStar too


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Basically they are all as good as each other, it comes down to the adjustment as to how they run. Having said that I think that Northstar is the pick of the bunch. Their locking system clinches the deal.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Only head I've ever used from new was my Columbia 2.5. Worked perfect right out of the box. 

My other heads are DM, they do the job, but I had to adjust and adjust and adjust some more, to get them right.


----------



## loudcry184 (Jan 26, 2014)

I have a 3" Columbia and a 2" Tapetech. They both work great. My Columbia doesn't leave any edge when I coat with it. Personally I have been a huge fan of Columbia tools. I heard DM were the best angle heads but I have never used one.


----------



## Mark Hammond II (Feb 7, 2015)

I like the columbias and north star.


----------

